# Nervous, but excited



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I was telling the breeder about the importance of pet dental health today and she totally floored me by:

1. Asking me to write an article for the Bengal Bulletin about Dental Health for cats.

2. Then inviting me to join the Bengal Health Committee!!

OMG!!!! What an honor! I explained to her i'm just a Vets assistant but she said it didn't matter, we had precious few people on the board who actually worked in animal medicine I would be most welcome. I'm so excited! Being asked to participate in this is a huge deal to me, but i'm nervous, what if they expect the experience and knowledge of a Vet Tech?

I told her she had to promise to "Hold my hand" for the first few meetings. But this is sooo wonderful! It would be a great way to get my foot in the Bengal communitys door! And MY article will be in the Bengal Bulletin, *faints*

I wonder if Jean Mill is on the committee? I assume she would be, being the creator of the breed and all, man this is sooo much pressure!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

How wonderful!  I'm glad you were able to do this - and what a difference you will make!  I'm sure you will do great - and wow! I'm so excited for you! Tell us all the details of your meetings! To meet the person who made the breed - wow!  Congratz!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats!!!

That seems like quite the honor you've been awarded... I'd suggest having your vets review your article to make sure you get your point across in a very professional way and maybe go over any questions you think you might be asked so you have a good answer 

I can imagine how nervous you'd be!!

Of course, in your first few meeting you'll have to drop a few hints that they'd be very welcome here at the forum... I don't think we can get enough pictures of Bengals!


----------

